# Once again call me ignorant



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

heh, you might be on to something.. especially when it comes to using step ins.

but otherwise, your trying to wax the wrong side of the snowboard, the p-tex bottom slides way better when its waxed right. different colors of wax work better on different snow conditions, one for wet, one for dry.. it goes further than that but i dont know where to


----------



## boatnbike (Aug 11, 2006)

fet123,
If you just got a new board, it probably needs a tune. Take it to a shop and when they tune it, they will probably also wax it. Waxing your own board requires some specific equipment and is kind of a pain in the ass.

Hey, &d, I liked your old signature better. It made me hungry, this one makes my brain hurt.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

What else do they do when they tune it? Ill take it to shop when I get to my destination. Thanks


----------



## boatnbike (Aug 11, 2006)

fet123,
You might want to consider getting it tuned before you come out, (if you have a shop where you live). As I recall, you're only going to be here for a short time. If you wait until you get here, the shop may need to keep it for a day or so to get it tuned. Maybe there's a shop that could do it faster but I wouldn't want to risk it. Maybe someone out there can recomend a shop near where your staying.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

where do you live? i'm sure someone here can recommend a shop in your area.

-aaron


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

when they tune your board for the first time, they will detune the edges at the tip and tail of the board. this helps to keep you from catching edges as you transition from toe to heel. if the edges are sharp all the way to the tips of the board you will have a very hard time riding it. i generall go with a wax somewhere in the middle of the temperature range. about 20 degrees is generally ok for most of the winter. when it is really cold it doesn't slide as well, but i manage. also during the spring i generally re-wax with a warmer wax. this helps to avoid going over the front when you hit a warm wet patch of snow. some really expensive waxes have a larger range of temperature, but i have never tried anything other than the cheap stuff.


----------



## jbarker (Aug 27, 2006)

I would get the board tuned where you live, but do not get it waxed. Once you get here, then get it waxed. You can not predict what the weather will be like, and if you get the wrong wax, you will be shooting you're self in the foot. Better to be safe that sorry.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Not a boarder, but just bought a new board for the kid. It needed detuned on the edges. His board and new skis typically come with a factory wax. The factory wax may not last long? Most ski areas have a shop that can quick wax your board for not much $$$.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the help, I guess ill just wait to get the board tunned in the hotels ski shop, since I am in ft.Lauderdale and the only ski shop is a rip off. The board should be here on Friday i got on the net, well thanks for the help, that pretty much answers all my questions in this topic.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

take an old screwdriver or file and rub it back and forth at a 45 degree angle around the nose and tail of the board. all you are doing is dulling the factory sharpened edges so that if you turn hard you do not catch a hard edge. Not to much will do the trick. Where the board side edge starts to run into the nose / tail is where you want to start and finish.
As for wax. I run a purl, swix, burton or 1ballJ all temp. Its a pretty safe bet for all temps. Waxology is a definate science that is only achieved after some zen like training. DO NOT let a shop convince you that the quick wax (done with a machine) is any good. Make sure that the shop does it the old fassion way with a bar of wax and an iron. Get it done the night before, but make sure that you do not pull it off the roof rack and take it in. Let it warm up first. After waxing, keep it near (not on) a heat source. This will get the wax to soak into the base. If you ride more that 2 or 3 days, get it done again. It will make your day that much better. (try offering the shop guy a 6 or 12 pack of beer instead of $$$)

Have fun!!!


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

I'd post some of these questions on the TGR forum. (www.tetongravity.com/forum) There are a lot of Colorado skiers on there, and I'm sure they'd love to help you out... :twisted:


----------

